# Summer Jobs



## photoatdv (Jan 30, 2009)

Does anyone know of residential (provides housing) summer theatre jobs/ internships that will accept high school/ college students? I'm looking for 3-6 weeks, but I'm sure there are others looking for longer ones. (Let's skip anything that costs thousands of dollars to go sweep stages... some theatre really have a nice $$$ making scheme going...)

Thanks Guys...


----------



## icewolf08 (Jan 30, 2009)

You will find that backstage jobs and artsearch are your friends. There are many summer theatres that are resident thenatres and pay decently.


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 30, 2009)

Three to six weeks is a tough time frame. Most places want people for the entire summer season. Stating a desired location may help in your search. We often recommend community theatre for the volunteer experience, but many take the summer off.

I'll say it again: I feel every college theatre student should spend one summer of repertory/stock theatre, one summer working in a theme park, and one summer in the shop at a lighting/sound/scenic/costume house (not necessarily in that order).

I'm glad you brought this up, photoatdv. *To all students:* If you don't yet know what you'll be doing this summer, NOW is the time to start getting those apps and resumes together! It may even be too late for some choice positions.


----------



## Footer (Jan 30, 2009)

I got my "checking in" call earlier this week to my summer getaway. From what it sounds like jobs are going to be a bit harder to scrape up this year.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cdub260 (Jan 30, 2009)

We start hiring our summer crew in May. If my boss gives the O.K., I'll post the pertinent information at the appropriate time.

Edit: We do not provide housing.


----------



## avkid (Jan 30, 2009)

I just happen to know of a place that does just that,
French Woods Festival of the Performing Arts summer camp - circus, dance, music, theater, magic, skateboard and more.


----------



## TheDonkey (Jan 30, 2009)

Any chance someone could recommend a site for jobs in Vancouver, Canada?

Or is it even feasable for a 15 year-old with fairly little experience to come on to work for pay during the summer season?


----------



## ruinexplorer (Feb 1, 2009)

I don't know what the labor laws are like in Canada, but in the US, it is very difficult to hire anyone under 16 for this type of work. Labor laws are excluded for child actors, but not technicians when it comes to work hours (number and time of day). Also, insurance outside of learning institutions makes it difficult to hire under 18. You will likely find it easier to be volunteering just to get more experience.


----------



## bdkdesigns (Feb 1, 2009)

avkid, my girlfriend just sent in her French Woods contract last week for her first season. They seem like nice people.


----------



## TheDonkey (Feb 1, 2009)

ruinexplorer said:


> I don't know what the labor laws are like in Canada, but in the US, it is very difficult to hire anyone under 16 for this type of work. Labor laws are excluded for child actors, but not technicians when it comes to work hours (number and time of day). Also, insurance outside of learning institutions makes it difficult to hire under 18. You will likely find it easier to be volunteering just to get more experience.



Well as far as labor laws, it's fully doable to get a job working in a restaurant kitchen for 2.5 days on weekends, many people do have jobs of this sort, and I don't see how theatrical teching would be much different(other than commonly having to be there for MANY hours on end)


----------



## midgetgreen11 (Feb 1, 2009)

TheDonkey said:


> Well as far as labor laws, it's fully doable to get a job working in a restaurant kitchen for 2.5 days on weekends, many people do have jobs of this sort, and I don't see how theatrical teching would be much different(other than commonly having to be there for MANY hours on end)



I think what he means is that OSHA prohibits just about all work required in theatre. Not being able to use any form of power tools or climb ladders, scaffolds, or use lifts is kind of prohibiting. In Rhode Island, I can't work past 7pm on a school night... 9pm on a non-school night.


Also its "fully doable" to illegally get a job anywhere and get paid under the table. It all depends on the employers desires/needs. I've been trying to get a job for ages, 15 is just not the age for anything.


----------



## TheDonkey (Feb 1, 2009)

midgetgreen11 said:


> I think what he means is that OSHA prohibits just about all work required in theatre. Not being able to use any form of power tools or climb ladders, scaffolds, or use lifts is kind of prohibiting. In Rhode Island, I can't work past 7pm on a school night... 9pm on a non-school night.
> 
> 
> Also its "fully doable" to illegally get a job anywhere and get paid under the table. It all depends on the employers desires/needs. I've been trying to get a job for ages, 15 is just not the age for anything.



Yeah, ok, that makes a little more sense.

(Am I the only one that finds it really hard to find most types of laws online?)


----------



## photoatdv (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm actually open to anywhere in the US provided its residential. Does anyone know the French Woods dates and if they have shorter than the whole summer positions?


----------



## bdkdesigns (Feb 2, 2009)

photoatdv said:


> I'm actually open to anywhere in the US provided its residential. Does anyone know the French Woods dates and if they have shorter than the whole summer positions?



I'm pretty sure her contract is the whole summer, June 9th to August 31st


----------



## lieperjp (Feb 2, 2009)

Anyone looking for Summer Stock programs (especially High School/College Students) that has access to the Feb. 2009 issue of Dramatics (published by EdTA) the entire issue is dedicated to summer stock programs and listings. 

Note: Most of these you pay them, not they pay you.

Edit: Here's the link to a .pdf file that contains the main article. A good read for all students and teachers! I believe this link is only valid for non-EdTA members during the month of February 2009 as it is a promo for the magazine. Members of EdTA can access this any time through the member's archive.


----------



## themuzicman (Feb 3, 2009)

As a college freshman, summer work has been hard to come by =/

Most places want a rising Junior or Senior.

I have been looking into teching amusement parks and local television/radio stations, just to broaden what I know, but no one seems to have any jobs.

I sat through this college internship presentation for Disney, and even then all they had offered was basic food prep or park sweeping jobs that pay $6.75-$8, when they charge $95 a week to live there, and on top of that I'd have to cut my hair to a "Disney Look" level! =/
----
Hard Times, my friends.

I applied to Busch Gardens Williamsburg, and I find out some time in the next few weeks, really nervous about it, I really want to work there!


----------



## avkid (Feb 3, 2009)

bdkdesigns said:


> I'm pretty sure her contract is the whole summer, June 9th to August 31st


Full summer contract dates would actually be June 1 to August 31st.
The first week is training and orientation.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Feb 4, 2009)

Too late to get in on it this year, but for those looking (more for the acting types) Webster University hosts auditions and tech interviews for a large group of summer stocks at its annual Midwest Theatre Auditions. 

Midwest Theatre Auditions


----------

